# I'm moving...but what about my budgie?



## Pajarini (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey there guys! So, I'm going to be moving to a different country, by airplane. But I don't know what'll happen to my budgie and dog. My parents aren't willing to take my bird with  Any help? Please? I don't want to leave my parakeet behind. As for my dog, I don't want him to travel as cargo because I've read a lot of stories of how it's sometimes dangerous.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there,

Moving can be stressful for everyone, especially with animals!

With regards to your dog, it can be dangerous to put pets under the plane as cargo. Cages may be jostled around, and the temperature and conditions are often uncontrollable and unsafe.

Some airlines allow smaller dogs to be taken on board as long as they are in a carrying crate. If you have a larger dog, you may have to contact airlines to see which ones specifically cater to pets.

As for your bird, it is possible to take him with you. You would have to take him on the plane with you unless you absolutely trusted the airline, and they would consider him a "carry on" like a small dog, if they allow pets. It may be hard to find an airplane to where you are going that allows this, but that's the best option.

Which country are you moving to? Different countries have different quarantine rules so it's important to research those beforehand, since you will have to submit both your dog and budgie to a quarantine procedure before being allowed to enter the country (because of possible foreign disease spreading).

That's the best I can do  I'm sorry that your parents don't want you to bring your budgie. If you do find an airline that can take your budgie either in the cabin or _safely_ on board in another way, talk to your parents and see if it's something that they can do.

If your parents absolutely don't want to take the budgie, there's not much you can do if they're convinced of their decision. Since you will have to rehome him, I would begin writing down pre-screening questions you would ask any potential owners and consider that option, too.

Best wishes!


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Are you in the US right now? I know there are a few american airlines that allow pets. Do some research on it and I hope will find something. I'm sorry your parents don't want to take your budgie  
Also, this might be helpful :blink: I suppose...: How to Convince Your Parents to Let You Do Anything


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is important that you be the one to do the necessary research with regard to the airline restrictions, custom/import laws about bringing the budgie into the new country, etc.
Additionally, you need for determine if the country (which one??) allows budgies to be brought into that area from the U.S. 
Do not expect your parents to do this for you. 
You are old enough to handle the responsibility and showing your parents you have the maturity to take the initiative will go a long way.

Additionally, you should be making arrangements to cover the costs yourself of taking the budgie by airline. 
If you do not have a part-time job, try to get one. 
Save any money received as birthday or holiday gifts to use for the expense of transporting the budgie via air.
Recognize that your budgie might need to be transported by a different airline that the one you are traveling on -- you'll have to check with various airlines after determining the custom/importation regulations of the destination country.

Make things as easy on your parents as possible and they will be more likely to honor your request to bring the budgie when you move.

Best wishes!*


----------

